# The Bell Tree Fair 2017 - Coming August 19th!



## Jeremy (Aug 7, 2017)

Hello everyone! This evening we are very excited to announce that *The Bell Tree Fair 2017 will be starting on August 19th, 2017* and will be running for about three weeks. 2017 marks our sixth TBT Fair after our previous events in 2004, 2005, 2013, 2014, and 2016. To make this announcement even more special, we are announcing the theme extra early: *Retro Arcade*! We have a lot of exciting things in store, so you won't want to miss it!














​
If you've never been to a TBT Fair before, you're in for a treat! The Bell Tree Fair is our largest recurring forum event, which encompasses over a dozen events and contests into one massive celebration. Participating in events and winning contests earns you tickets, which you can redeem for an assortment of prizes, including both physical and digital items. Events like the Fair are what make TBT so much more special than your average online forum, so we hope you'll find time to join us in these next few weeks.

Due to this year's game oriented theme, The Bell Tree Championship Series is coming back to the Fair once again. Just like last year, we're opening sign-ups for the *Super Smash Bros. Wii U* and *Pok?mon Sun and Moon* tournaments early since they will need to start as soon as possible. If you'd like to participate in either of them, please make sure you'll be able to play in the weeks following August 19th. Each match will have to be scheduled by you and your assigned opponent (who may be in a different time zone) within a 48 hour period, so please only sign up if you will have time available to play.

Sign-ups are open right now, so click the banners below for more details:






​
Don't worry if you aren't able to play either of these games because there will be more gaming championships coming when the Fair starts. And of course there will also be many other events and contests as always! This year's TBT Fair is certain to be packed with lots of activities and excitement! Special thanks to Laudine for creating our awesome TBT Fair artwork for another year, and to all of the staff who are currently busy getting the event ready for all of you to enjoy. We'll see you on the 19th!


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 7, 2017)

first

Looks interesting. Can't wait!


----------



## Heyden (Aug 7, 2017)

reeeeeeeee


----------



## 5cm/s (Aug 7, 2017)

oh MY


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 7, 2017)

WOO!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 7, 2017)

Finally, a TBT fair is coming. I'm ready for this one.

I don't expect to win anymore, but I do wish that I can get a golden trophy collectible for the first time.


----------



## hestu (Aug 7, 2017)

NICE


----------



## Laudine (Aug 7, 2017)

WAIT WHAT I THOUGHT THIS WAS CANCELLED


----------



## Haydenv019 (Aug 7, 2017)

Yes! My first TBT Fair :3

(I dont even have any games besides Mario Kart 7, and my daggone buttons are broken. I hope to get them fixed so I'm ready to ROLL!)


----------



## Justin (Aug 7, 2017)

Laudine said:


> WAIT WHAT I THOUGHT THIS WAS CANCELLED



why didn't anyone tell me we were planning this


----------



## mogyay (Aug 7, 2017)

omg yay my fave time of year cant wait guys thnx staff ly


----------



## Laudine (Aug 7, 2017)

Justin said:


> why didn't anyone tell me we were planning this



Ikr, maybe we can delete this thread and pretend nothing happened. It's still not too late...


----------



## Lightspring (Aug 7, 2017)

Sounds great! Am pumped to see how this year's TBT Fair would be going


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Aug 7, 2017)

oh my gosh is this actually happening???

ahhhhhh i'm so excited!!


----------



## Hanami (Aug 7, 2017)

hyped!! welcome back to the members who were on hiatus!!


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 7, 2017)

Haydenv019 said:


> Yes! My first TBT Fair :3
> 
> (I dont even have any games besides Mario Kart 7, and my daggone buttons are broken. I hope to get them fixed so I'm ready to ROLL!)



Don't worry, the Fair is not actually competitive gaming event, although it has some gaming events included in it this year and last. Most of TBT Fair does not involve playing video games online, but these parts of the Fair start sign-ups early since they take a long time to run.


----------



## Hatori (Aug 7, 2017)

neat-o, never participated in the fair before


----------



## moonphyx (Aug 7, 2017)

Yes im super excited!!!


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Aug 7, 2017)

I guess I'll just be waiting eleven days for something to happen then.


----------



## himeki (Aug 7, 2017)

im pretty sure im away from home at the start of the fair which is meh


----------



## Mayor Luff (Aug 7, 2017)

Looks fun! I'd be down to play Smash with people. ou o


----------



## Aquari (Aug 7, 2017)

Cool, can't wait.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Aug 7, 2017)

I've never participated in a TBT Fair before so I can't deny that I'm pretty excited to see how all of this plays out. ^^


----------



## Bowie (Aug 7, 2017)

I love how this gets announced as soon as I come online.

My mother is ill, so I'm not sure how much time I'll have on here, but I'll certainly try and make things work to keep my third place title up (at least) in the _Smash_ tournament!

If you guys are gonna have a pixel art contest, I know exactly what to submit too!


----------



## Mars Adept (Aug 7, 2017)

Yay, the fair is coming back. I can't wait. I couldn't get enough tickets for a prize last year, so hopefully I will this year.

(Also, please bring back balloon collectibles.)


----------



## piske (Aug 7, 2017)

This legit brightened my day. Thanks staff! :>


----------



## Corrie (Aug 7, 2017)

Wow! All the special events and hype for the event aside, these graphics look so fantastic!! Excellent job on them!


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 7, 2017)

Sweet, can't wait to participate!
This is going to be amazing!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 7, 2017)

Hurray! Digging the theme and now my life has meaning!


----------



## Bcat (Aug 7, 2017)

Yyooooooooooo I can't wait!


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 7, 2017)

HELL YEAH BRING BACK SMASH 4


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 7, 2017)

My 3rd eye has been opened
ｃａｎ'ｔ ｗａｉｔ


----------



## Horus (Aug 7, 2017)

Neat graphics! Can't wait to see these on the Night Theme!


----------



## kayleee (Aug 7, 2017)

Internally screaming


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 7, 2017)

OMGGGGGGGGG whoever lied that it was cancelled ugh I hate u

I'm so excited for this!  August is gonna be great!


----------



## CometCatcher (Aug 7, 2017)

SOOOO EXCITED AHHHHH


----------



## sizzi (Aug 7, 2017)

This is so exciting! Thanks to the staff for what will surely be a wonderful event!  

Now comes the hardest part (well maybe not including the funhouse mirrors) - waiting...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 7, 2017)

I'm thinking about participating in every contest and event this year. And like last time, I'm gonna blog about my experience about the TBT Fair once it's over.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 7, 2017)

Wait is it only just those two games for the fair or is there other stuff?

Edit: sorry I didn't read it properly, I was too excited and rushed


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 7, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> Wait is it only just those two games for the fair or is there other stuff?



There's everything. I can't give out any spoilers yet (except for one - Darth Vader is Luke's father), but you'll see what's inside.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 7, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> There's everything. I can't give out any spoilers yet (except for one - Darth Vader is Luke's father), but you'll see what's inside.



Ok  I can't wait!


----------



## Justin (Aug 7, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> Wait is it only just those two games for the fair or is there other stuff?



You'll find lots more on August 19th! Those are just two tournaments with advance sign-ups because they take a long time to run, so every day we save by collecting sign-ups early helps us out.


----------



## Drokmar (Aug 7, 2017)

Feel that anticipation, yo!! It feels weird to type right now because there's super glue on my thumb... Just finished making these!


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Aug 7, 2017)

i'll just be happy if there will be ways to earn tickets that aren't competitive gaming or artist-oriented >< i've only got my phone to use this site with so i'm really limited on what all i can do in festivals

here's hoping mobile belltree users can have fun with this too!


----------



## CinnamonKiss (Aug 7, 2017)

This sounds like so much fun! I'm looking forward to the festivities, and also to experience my first one!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 7, 2017)

Omgggfff I'm in love with the theme!!!♡.♡ I didn't participate in the fair last year but this one looks like it'll be a blast!

There better be some retro video game collectibles!!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 8, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Omgggfff I'm in love with the theme!!!♡.♡ I didn't participate in the fair last year but this one looks like it'll be a blast!
> 
> There better be some retro video game collectibles!!



Like the N64 Logo


----------



## Drokmar (Aug 8, 2017)

punctuallyAbsent said:


> i'll just be happy if there will be ways to earn tickets that aren't competitive gaming or artist-oriented >< i've only got my phone to use this site with so i'm really limited on what all i can do in festivals
> 
> here's hoping mobile belltree users can have fun with this too!



Totally! I only have a mobile phone to be on here, so here's hoping that we don't get left in the dust!


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Aug 8, 2017)

Wooh! Ive seen this since 2014, but now I want to participate! Do I expect to win anything? Nope, but I can dream ?ω?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 8, 2017)

I appear to be a multi-platform user, but I spend most of my time here on an iPhone. Why? It's because I'm always on the go.

The only time I will be forced to use the laptop is when I have to upload photos or make submissions. Other than that, I always use the more portable devices.

Like this post if you are a multi-platform user.


----------



## Silversea (Aug 8, 2017)

This should be interesting.

I'm hoping that there will be a few different art contests this year...especially if they are retro-themed.


----------



## King Dorado (Aug 8, 2017)

wait- are those Space Invaders?  or TBT fleas again????


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 8, 2017)

King Dorado said:


> wait- are those Space Invaders?  or TBT fleas again????



They are Galaga enemies.

Actually, they are space invaders.


----------



## Silversea (Aug 8, 2017)

King Dorado said:


> wait- are those Space Invaders?  or TBT fleas again????



Those are the angry minions of Father TBT.


----------



## Laudine (Aug 8, 2017)

King Dorado said:


> wait- are those Space Invaders?  or TBT fleas again????



They're space fleas!


----------



## Silversea (Aug 8, 2017)

I wonder if this will be the festival where we finally get the elusive pink gold feather.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 8, 2017)

Hey Laudine, can you give me pictures of pixellated apples? That would be fit for the retro arcade theme. And apples need love too.


----------



## King Dorado (Aug 8, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Hey Laudine, can you give me pictures of pixellated apples? That would be fit for the retro arcade theme. And apples need love too.



apples _were_ a top prize in Pac-Man...


----------



## Bowie (Aug 8, 2017)

3D models as acceptable art submissions or cancel it.

Also, Laudine, your work never fails to impress me!


----------



## Chicha (Aug 8, 2017)

AWWW OMG I'M SO EXCITED!!

But seriously though, I'm looking forward to this. Can't wait for the Fair! <3

pls bring back the glow wand collectibles


----------



## Jake (Aug 8, 2017)

Fair was delayed because I had really bad diarrhoea and was confined to the toilet for a long time. My apologies!


----------



## KnightsSorrow (Aug 8, 2017)

I can't say that I've been active when there was a TBT Fair before... so I don't really know what to expect, or what's going on...

So yeah... my curiousity is somewhat piqued...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 8, 2017)

What I hope this year is that the Carousel of Contests has six contests this year rather than five. I would like to see more contests.

I'm also hoping that Spin the Wheel from TBT Fair 2013 makes a comeback.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Aug 8, 2017)

o.o even some staff members are surprised XD


----------



## King Dorado (Aug 8, 2017)

awesome banner as always Laudine!

and thanks staff for all the work you've put in
and will be putting into this event!

i know it will be a lot of fun for everyone!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 8, 2017)

lmao why just 3 days before i enter school? :')
regardless , it seems really fun!  you guys should make a splatoon tournament too tho , unless that breaks the retro style of the fair , then nvm pretend i didnt said anything


----------



## vel (Aug 8, 2017)

"my longest yeah boi ever"


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 8, 2017)

thx2 laudine for being the annual art slave


----------



## Javocado (Aug 8, 2017)

Hmm well what do we Jav here ?


----------



## Justin (Aug 8, 2017)

Silversea said:


> I wonder if this will be the festival where we finally get the elusive pink gold feather.



It's nice to want things.

Isn't that right Jav?


----------



## strawberrywine (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## rbell2915 (Aug 8, 2017)

I'd love to participate but I'm in Korea and the internet where I am doesn't support online gaming.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2017)

Laudine said:


> WAIT WHAT I THOUGHT THIS WAS CANCELLED



me too what the heckle.

i won't be able to do the pok?mon games but hecckkk busy real life D: Oh well hope I can do something.


----------



## Zane (Aug 8, 2017)

omg!
Can I just say I LOVE the theme this year  the graphics for it are awesome! Looking forward to see what you guys have got planned


----------



## Seroja (Aug 8, 2017)

ok who made them banners? wooooooooooooooow

edit: of course it's queen laudine! you're amazing sweetie <3


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 8, 2017)

Aw yiss can't wait


----------



## CrumbyTheNarwhal (Aug 8, 2017)

yaya! My first TBT fair on this account! 
It's gonna be a good one! x


----------



## Lancelot (Aug 8, 2017)

Im so hyped! My favourite TBT event


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 8, 2017)

Javocado said:


> Hmm well what do we Jav here ?



You may get your red balloon this time. But we don't know. Only my pet apples know what the staff planned, yet the mods took away my apple language translator because they don't want me to cheat.

15,000th post BTW.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 8, 2017)

Heck yeah! Can't wait


----------



## r a t (Aug 8, 2017)

the artwork and graphics are particularly gorgeous this year!! looking forward to all the events!


----------



## skarmoury (Aug 8, 2017)

*[LOUD GASP]*


----------



## Coach (Aug 8, 2017)

Wow, awesome! Hoping for some discord trivia again this year!


----------



## cornimer (Aug 8, 2017)

This looks like it's going to be great! I'm so excited


----------



## Farobi (Aug 8, 2017)

I want some physical stuff


----------



## Shiny Spritzee (Aug 8, 2017)

Yay the Fair!! I'm looking forward to it so much!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 8, 2017)

i like the fair because i usually end up texting a lot of my old tbt friends for some reason and we catch up <33333


----------



## Bcat (Aug 8, 2017)

y'know to be perfectly honest, I hope I don't like any of the new collectibles this year so I that I have no personal investment and cash in on some sweet tbt.

But leave it to the staff to probably make something I can't live without and ruin my life...


----------



## Javocado (Aug 8, 2017)

Justin said:


> Isn't that right Jav?



#RedBalloonOrRiot


----------



## Trix (Aug 8, 2017)

Looks fun! If only I was good at super smash bros. That feel when you're good at pokemon battles yet you don't have any good gen 1 or 2 pokemon.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2017)

Coach said:


> Wow, awesome! Hoping for some discord trivia again this year!



Wish they'd go back and make use of the IRC for this. Discord was way too fast and like the whole forum trying to win and stuff. Sad they skipped the most fun night last year though


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 8, 2017)

yeeeeet
last year I mostly lurked, can't wait to actually participate this time


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2017)

Lovely banner and art though so far!

Hope I can do the food things this year if you planned that  And possible over excited for the potential coolness of new collectibles ;D


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 8, 2017)

Yay!! I'm so happy it's back ^^ cool theme too!


----------



## King Dorado (Aug 8, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> There better be some retro video game collectibles!!



I heard they will be old school arcade indeed:

--the Broken Trakball;

--the Plastic Ashtray;

and last but not least,

--the Arcade Machine Attendant's Key-Ring  *o*


----------



## peachesand (Aug 8, 2017)

Wow, that is super cool! :O


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 8, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Wish they'd go back and make use of the IRC for this. Discord was way too fast and like the whole forum trying to win and stuff. Sad they skipped the most fun night last year though



The IRC honestly moved just as fast when they did it there.


----------



## King Dorado (Aug 8, 2017)

I remember now-- Discord was incredibly laggy for some but not for others, so only a portion of the members had any real chance to win tickets in the trivia questions.  By the time the questions appeared there were already ten or more answers displayed as well for many people...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 8, 2017)

King Dorado said:


> I remember now-- Discord was incredibly laggy for some but not for others, so only a portion of the members had any real chance to win tickets in the trivia questions.  By the time the questions appeared there were already ten or more answers displayed as well for many people...



As much as I said that I'm going to participate in the contests and events, I'm not gonna be in all of them.

Contests - even if they make a sixth contest (hopefully they do), I'm gonna be in all of them.
Events - will not participate in the trivia nights or cooking. Will participate in the rest.
Championship series - will not participate in any. I prefer playing Pokemon personally and I didn't like the online portion of Mario Kart. The others, I don't even own.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 8, 2017)

replace the word carnival w/fair


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 8, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Wish they'd go back and make use of the IRC for this. Discord was way too fast and like the whole forum trying to win and stuff. Sad they skipped the most fun night last year though



One heads up for Discord, it'd be ideal to ensure you're already in there before Trivia (if there's trivia!!!) and your account verified! We have enacted a ten minute wait limit to discourage raiding and it would really suck if everyone who wanted to participate wasn't able to until ten minutes in.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2017)

Tom said:


> One heads up for Discord, it'd be ideal to ensure you're already in there before Trivia and your account verified! We have enacted a ten minute wait limit to discourage raiding and it would really suck if everyone who wanted to participate wasn't able to until ten minutes in.



Might try re-enter your servers for this, if I can and it's not 2 am my time lol. 

I get if you might not want to re-enable IRC because it's kind of old, but yeah I miss those days I guess


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2017)

Oh well as long as Laudine has her Bucket event and Tina does some fun art thing.. heck count me in sleep sacrifice here we go


----------



## amazonevan19 (Aug 9, 2017)

wooooo

I'll be travelling and on vacation after the 19th but I still hope I can be around for this!! What are the rules for the pokemon tournament?


----------



## Zireael (Aug 9, 2017)

I have no idea what to expect since this would be my first TBT Fair but it sounds like fun. Maybe it's time I joined the Discord channel if there's going to be trivia there? Wish I had Smash 4, I would absolutely enter the tournament since I used to enjoy Brawl tournaments when they were a thing. Either way, I look forward to seeing some friendly competition between users!

Thanks for the event, and that banner is amazing.


----------



## Pinkbell (Aug 9, 2017)

I'm pretty exicted for this. Been busy with other things, hopefully i'll have time for this.


----------



## Lancelot (Aug 9, 2017)

amazonevan19 said:


> wooooo
> 
> I'll be travelling and on vacation after the 19th but I still hope I can be around for this!! What are the rules for the pokemon tournament?



Look at the thread...


----------



## amazonevan19 (Aug 9, 2017)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Look at the thread...



the OP doesn't say, I'm not going to read 11 pages just to figure it out. 

Also you could have simply told me instead of telling me to look myself.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 9, 2017)

In 10 more days...


----------



## Lancelot (Aug 9, 2017)

amazonevan19 said:


> the OP doesn't say, I'm not going to read 11 pages just to figure it out.
> 
> Also you could have simply told me instead of telling me to look myself.



Well I mean, I did.
You clearly didn't read the OP if you didn't click on the link to the Pokemon Tournament Thread


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 9, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> In 10 more days...



...the event the staff promised us will be cancelled.


----------



## toxapex (Aug 9, 2017)

Oh cool, an event.

I always come check in on this site at the best times!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 9, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> ...the event the staff promised us will be cancelled.



If they cancel the fair at the last minute I'm gonna cri


----------



## Trystin (Aug 9, 2017)

Are there things that cost TBT during the fair? I don't remember lol. I want to buy some art but don't know if I should be saving my bells!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 9, 2017)

Kaia Trystin said:


> Are there things that cost TBT during the fair? I don't remember lol. I want to buy some art but don't know if I should be saving my bells!



Just uploading attachments, which take 1 to 2 TBT per attachment. Other than that, no. There's nothing that literally costs TBT.


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 9, 2017)

Kaia Trystin said:


> Are there things that cost TBT during the fair? I don't remember lol. I want to buy some art but don't know if I should be saving my bells!



Nope. Different currency, which are tickets c:


----------



## Justin (Aug 9, 2017)

Tom said:


> One heads up for Discord, it'd be ideal to ensure you're already in there before Trivia (if there's trivia!!!) and your account verified! We have enacted a ten minute wait limit to discourage raiding and it would really suck if everyone who wanted to participate wasn't able to until ten minutes in.



Spoilers TOM. SPOILERS!!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 9, 2017)

Justin said:


> Spoilers TOM. SPOILERS!!



He always gives out spoilers, unless it's Star Wars related.


----------



## Elijo (Aug 9, 2017)

First reaction:


Spoiler: Reaction









As someone who once won a physical prize from a raffle and now has somewhat more time to kill, I'm hyped! (I ended up having to swap for bells though because I was like 13/14 and my parents would have murdered me...)


----------



## Venn (Aug 10, 2017)

The artwork is amazing!!


----------



## alesha (Aug 10, 2017)

Laudine said:


> WAIT WHAT I THOUGHT THIS WAS CANCELLED



PFFFTTT

- - - Post Merge - - -



Laudine said:


> Ikr, maybe we can delete this thread and pretend nothing happened. It's still not too late...



But it is too late!


----------



## toxapex (Aug 10, 2017)

wait wait is this the thing with the frickin jumbled-up picture game with the tortimer-that-looks-nothing-like-tortimer and the weird wavy deep fried pinky silhouette thing i changed my mind im not excited for this event anymORE ABORT ABORT-


----------



## King Dorado (Aug 10, 2017)

toxapex said:


> wait wait is this the thing with the frickin jumbled-up picture game with the tortimer-that-looks-nothing-like-tortimer and the weird wavy deep fried pinky silhouette thing i changed my mind im not excited for this event anymORE ABORT ABORT-



i'm getting ready by banging my head against the wall for twenty minutes a day...


----------



## hestu (Aug 10, 2017)

King Dorado said:


> i'm getting ready by banging my head against the wall for twenty minutes a day...



might wanna up it to 30 min a day,  not sure 20 min will quite do it


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 10, 2017)

Only the apples know the correct answers to every mirror, yet they don't want to say them in English as the moderators still have my apple language translator they've confiscated during the last egg hunt.


----------



## kikotoot (Aug 10, 2017)

Laudine my gosh this is amazing 0.o love the artwork and the theme!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I hope there's a collectible designing contest: though I suck at making them, they're a lot of fun to design


----------



## Justin (Aug 10, 2017)

King Dorado said:


> i'm getting ready by banging my head against the wall for twenty minutes a day...





hillaruhsaur said:


> might wanna up it to 30 min a day,  not sure 20 min will quite do it



Only 30 minutes?! You guys are weak.


----------



## hestu (Aug 10, 2017)

Justin said:


> Only 30 minutes?! You guys are weak.


tbt fair's house of mirrors got me like


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 10, 2017)

Justin said:


> Only 30 minutes?! You guys are weak.



Can you explain why you didn't return my apple language translator to me?


----------



## Jake (Aug 10, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Can you explain why you didn't return my apple language translator to me?



We never took it, that's why


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 10, 2017)

Jake said:


> We never took it, that's why



So maybe, the apples aren't as smart as I say.

EDIT: Actually, my apple language translator is still missing. If the mods don't have it, then who does?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 11, 2017)

I am really jazzed for the art stuff, I am definitely going to compete in every single one! and lose...  darn you fab artists...
Already mulling around old video game ideas... HMMMM.


----------



## Lancelot (Aug 11, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> So maybe, the apples aren't as smart as I say.
> 
> EDIT: Actually, my apple language translator is still missing. If the mods don't have it, then who does?



What is this weird apple fetish? I dont get it ._.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2017)

toxapex said:


> wait wait is this the thing with the frickin jumbled-up picture game with the tortimer-that-looks-nothing-like-tortimer and the weird wavy deep fried pinky silhouette thing i changed my mind im not excited for this event anymORE ABORT ABORT-



my thoughts

smh if you pull more crappy donkey kong blurs im not even gonna bother


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 11, 2017)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> What is this weird apple fetish? I dont get it ._.



Chill, dude.  There are lots of fetishes. Apples aren't the worst thing in the world.


----------



## Lancelot (Aug 11, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Chill, dude.  There are lots of fetishes. Apples aren't the worst thing in the world.



I was just asking


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2017)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I was just asking



Are you sure 

Hope there'll be more traditional art this year (or options where such will be considered more)... I absolutely have no skill whatsoever with digital unless it's turtle doodles haha.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Aug 11, 2017)

I want to try the Pok?mon tournament this year because the retro theme is fun. I don't think I'll get very far though.


----------



## sej (Aug 11, 2017)

Can't wait for this!  Looks like it's going to be a good one


----------



## Meliara (Aug 11, 2017)

Oooh, I'll have to crawl out from under my rock for this.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 11, 2017)

Meliara said:


> Oooh, I'll have to crawl out from under my rock for this.



And intimidate the event runner for animated collectibles again like you did last year in one of your photos?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 12, 2017)

I hope to the turtgods that Laudine blesses us with a coloring page again.


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Aug 12, 2017)

*is here*
*Ain't got no smash bros.*
*Doesn't focus on strategy and fighting tactics in video games*
*has sun and moon but would rather pet pokemon than be skeptical about it*
*has art stuff to do*

No thanks have fun u guys


----------



## sej (Aug 12, 2017)

oh yeah I forgot the fair has the mirror thing oh god


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 12, 2017)

Justin said:


> Spoilers TOM. SPOILERS!!



brb banning myself for fair crimes


----------



## AquaStrudel (Aug 12, 2017)

TBT always puts so much effort into its events I love you guys so much


----------



## Oblivia (Aug 12, 2017)

Pansear-and-Nana said:


> *is here*
> *Ain't got no smash bros.*
> *Doesn't focus on strategy and fighting tactics in video games*
> *has sun and moon but would rather pet pokemon than be skeptical about it*
> ...



I can't say anything on record, but _historically_ speaking there's always been a lot more to the fair than the game tournaments! Art contests, scavenger hunts, counting games, and much, much more. I can't say more than that right now, but there'll definitely be something for everyone this time around.


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 12, 2017)

that moment when you realize the mirror event thing will be here again and it is a crime against humanity
*shudders*


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 12, 2017)

*in 7 days...*
Sorry what's this "mirror" thing we're talking about


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 12, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> *in 7 days...*
> Sorry what's this "mirror" thing we're talking about



Every three to four days, the staff posts a distorted image of a character or location, and they make it really hidden to make it hard. Some are kinda easy to get right, but others are distorted so much that you can't even tell what it is.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 12, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Every three to four days, the staff posts a distorted image of a character or location, and they make it really hidden to make it hard. Some are kinda easy to get right, but others are distorted so much that you can't even tell what it is.



Oh....I was thinking actual mirrors lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 12, 2017)

Somehow, I seem ready for this fair, after all the knowledge and experience I got from previous TBT Fairs.


----------



## karma the oddity (Aug 13, 2017)

*excited terrible at pokemon battles and doesn't own a wii u noises*


----------



## Jacob (Aug 13, 2017)

I'm kinda hoping for a photography contest like the fire festival ..... !!!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 13, 2017)

Bunnilla said:


> that moment when you realize the mirror event thing will be here again and it is a crime against humanity
> *shudders*



yeah.

i swear if there's a donkey kong again i'm literally suing whoever made it.


----------



## sej (Aug 13, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> *in 7 days...*
> Sorry what's this "mirror" thing we're talking about



you don't wanna know *shudders*


----------



## Lancelot (Aug 13, 2017)

Im just gonna go ahead and guess Donkey Kong for all the mirrors, probably guaranteed to get one right


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 13, 2017)

Sej said:


> you don't wanna know *shudders*



something along these lines lmaooo.

have fun with it though if you decide to participate


----------



## sej (Aug 13, 2017)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Im just gonna go ahead and guess Donkey Kong for all the mirrors, probably guaranteed to get one right



probably your best bet tbh

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> something along these lines lmaooo.
> 
> have fun with it though if you decide to participate



oh i'm going to participate, and fail on every single one


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 13, 2017)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Im just gonna go ahead and guess Donkey Kong for all the mirrors, probably guaranteed to get one right



Yeah that or the UK map lmao


----------



## Silversea (Aug 13, 2017)

In preparation for the Fair, here is a practice run for everyone's favourite Hall of Madness Mirrors.

This mirror could be anyone in the Nintendo franchise, or even a fellow TBT user...
Who could it be?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 13, 2017)

Silversea said:


> In preparation for the Fair, here is a practice run for everyone's favourite Hall of Madness Mirrors.
> 
> This mirror could be anyone in the Nintendo franchise, or even a fellow TBT user...
> Who could it be?



Jubs cosplaying Wii Fit Trainer holding a parasol.


----------



## Malaionus (Aug 13, 2017)

i got a memory on facebook about this so i checked and b a m

- - - Post Merge - - -

now i'm here


----------



## Elijo (Aug 13, 2017)

Malaionus said:


> i got a memory on facebook about this so i checked and b a m
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> now i'm here



Welcome to the nightmares.


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 14, 2017)

Another fair, another chance to make a fool of myself.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 14, 2017)

I'm late, but I can't wait!

- - - Post Merge - - -

And don't forget that there will be some characters you never heard of before or only made 1/few appearances in games in the hell hall of mirrors.


----------



## Lancelot (Aug 14, 2017)

Fun Tip: If you dont attempt the mirrors you can't get any wrong!

yourewelcome


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 14, 2017)

So very excited, my favorite part of the site <3


----------



## Araie (Aug 14, 2017)

Can't wait to see what the fair will hold this year! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Elijo (Aug 14, 2017)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Fun Tip: If you dont attempt the mirrors you can't get any wrong!
> 
> yourewelcome



But that's the biggest mistake of all!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 14, 2017)

One of my favorite events is...count inside the bottle. Last time I guessed, I got the maximum amount of tickets they distribute, but no Moon Wand (which is never gonna come back).


----------



## watercolorwish (Aug 15, 2017)

OMG


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 15, 2017)

just realized the fair will open this saturday ^0^


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 15, 2017)

Vizionari said:


> just realized the fair will open this saturday ^0^



Yes it is.

Also, Lion King has came out on iTunes today, and the great Solar Eclipse will happen next Monday...if you're living in the United States.

And another thing. This Saturday, before the fair opens, you guys must do me a favor. I would like it if you can help me add these weird apple tags again, like "apples have fun too", "apples enjoy the fair", "apples hate mirrors", and whatever. I already used up my two tags, but I want more apple tags.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2017)

Meh, I really hope they have that random Trivia night like the one back in 2014 or what it was that I won with useless facts stuff  Hope I can do them still if it ain't too fast Discord and they actually have it :0


----------



## Trundle (Aug 15, 2017)

Time to finally get out of my TBT Bell debt!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 15, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Meh, I really hope they have that random Trivia night like the one back in 2014 or what it was that I won with useless facts stuff  Hope I can do them still if it ain't too fast Discord and they actually have it :0



Because of how stressed I was during the Trivia nights, I'm not willingly to show my participation.

I'm still hoping that I get a staff favorite this year. But like I said before, I don't expect to win a contest anymore. After getting snubbed in the Interior Design Contest (thus making my chances of winning a 2016 contest impossible), I wouldn't count on winning. I will let the staff choose what they think is the best (whether my submissions are nominated for voting or not), and I will try my hardest during the upcoming contests, but I'm not going to expect to win like last time.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2013 said:


> Time to finally get out of my TBT Bell debt!



Yep. You'll be free when you have a collectible to sell. So what will your next username be?


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2017)

Yeah i think they skipped that one night last time or they didn't have it which kinda sucked because I know more random useless things than game trivia/questions most of the time hah...


----------



## kikotoot (Aug 15, 2017)

Would there be any chance of us getting a sneak peak of some of the awesome collectibles to come  ? (maybe a p-balloon from super Mario world B) )


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2017)

Or the pow-block thing, gimme. 

Would be cool with some real old arcade collectibles tho


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 15, 2017)

Times flies! We're already so close!

*in 4 days...*


----------



## himeki (Aug 15, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> *Times flies!* We're already so close!
> 
> *in 4 days...*



its only been a week mate


----------



## Bcat (Aug 15, 2017)

I'm supposed to go to a family members birthday party on the 19th. Is it morally wrong to ditch it and stay home on my laptop instead?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 15, 2017)

Welp.  My mom is making me go camping again and I'll be gone for 6 days, thus missing the first few days of the fair.  Damn it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 15, 2017)

Good thing I'll be home for the TBT Fair. When they first announced the TBT Fair this year and when I got a new sig, I was out of my home state. But I'm home for the next few days.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 15, 2017)

himeki said:


> its only been a week mate



So? A week is still important.


----------



## Silversea (Aug 15, 2017)

Thank goodness it is 3 weeks, I'm out most of this period and I'll miss if it were a week less.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 15, 2017)

So guys, do you have your TBT Fair wishlists yet?


----------



## Xerolin (Aug 16, 2017)

oh that's hot I appreciate y'all unbanning me just a few days before it starts that's pretty nifty


----------



## WarpDogsVG (Aug 16, 2017)

This looks really cool, and it'll be my first one. Neato.


----------



## Jake (Aug 16, 2017)

Just because you don't see why someone said something in a certain post, doesn't mean you should be rude to them and call them out on it for no reason. If you think a member is breaking a rule or don't agree with their post report it and let a member of staff deal with the situation. You shouldn't be going around telling others what they should/shouldn't post. There isn't any reason to post if what you're saying is only negative or disrespectful to another user.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 16, 2017)

Jake said:


> Just because you don't see why someone said something in a certain post, doesn't mean you should be rude to them and call them out on it for no reason. If you think a member is breaking a rule or don't agree with their post report it and let a member of staff deal with the situation. You shouldn't be going around telling others what they should/shouldn't post. There isn't any reason to post if what you're saying is only negative or disrespectful to another user.


I'm sorry but who are you directing this at??...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alolan_Apples said:


> So guys, do you have your TBT Fair wishlists yet?



That's hard to do when I don't even know what's happening at the fair...


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 16, 2017)

*3 days* woop woop! I dunno what to prepare before it starts though


----------



## Lancelot (Aug 16, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> I'm sorry but who are you directing this at??...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Me cause I asked why someone said something which is rude , oops

sorryapfel


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> *3 days* woop woop! I dunno what to prepare before it starts though



Look at all nintendo characters from every possible game released


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 16, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Look at all nintendo characters from every possible game released



That's still not gonna help. Mirrors are harder than what they show you.

Wanna know something funny. One of the bonus mirrors was Braixen. I had no idea what Nintendo franchise Braixen came from as I thought it was a hidden Nintendo franchise, only to realize that it was actually a Pokemon. Of course Pokemon isn't a hidden Nintendo franchise. Other than Mario, Pokemon stands out in front of all the other Nintendo franchises.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> That's still not gonna help. Mirrors are harder than what they show you.
> 
> Wanna know something funny. One of the bonus mirrors was Braixen. I had no idea what Nintendo franchise Braixen came from as I thought it was a hidden Nintendo franchise, only to realize that it was actually a Pokemon. Of course Pokemon isn't a hidden Nintendo franchise. Other than Mario, Pokemon stands out in front of all the other Nintendo franchises.




those bonus mirrors were a true crime to the tbt population.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 16, 2017)

Sheila said:


> those bonus mirrors were a true crime to the tbt population.



Indeed. They told us not to troll other members, but they trolled us with those bonus pictures.

Heck, I can't even figure how that second one was Rosalina.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 16, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Indeed. They told us not to troll other members, but they trolled us with those bonus pictures.
> 
> Heck, I can't even figure how that second one was Rosalina.



Yep.. I don't know how people even figured those out, sheesh. 

I guess vaguely Braixen could have been figured if you really know the 'mons and shapes of them but ... why even yes.


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 16, 2017)

Mirrors are straight up devil. I LUV the fair. Always have. Even if I'm
Gone for months, I always come back for the fair BUT, the mirrors are evil bits of nightmares that will haunt u for all time. Just sayin.


----------



## chapstick (Aug 16, 2017)

i still haven't used my stickers from last year aaa


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 16, 2017)

DaCoSim said:


> Mirrors are straight up devil. I LUV the fair. Always have. Even if I'm
> Gone for months, I always come back for the fair BUT, the mirrors are evil bits of nightmares that will haunt u for all time. Just sayin.



I hope you get this year's animated collectible. So you can be the first to get all three animated collectibles.


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 16, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I hope you get this year's animated collectible. So you can be the first to get all three animated collectibles.



Ooh wouldn't that be lovely!!!! I always luv the fair. It's such good fun that gets us to be creative!


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 17, 2017)

Ooh. I'm finally hip and on discord. Can anyone give me the discord link?


----------



## King Dorado (Aug 17, 2017)

DaCoSim said:


> Ooh. I'm finally hip and on discord. Can anyone give me the discord link?



i think the invite link is on the discord thread stickied on the Bulletin Board forum


----------



## Corrie (Aug 17, 2017)

The site was down yesterday night for a bit. Did I miss a restock?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 17, 2017)

Corrie said:


> The site was down yesterday night for a bit. Did I miss a restock?



You're lucky. No restock happened last night.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 17, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> You're lucky. No restock happened last night.



i was on last night and noticed the updating! It was right before i went to bed so im glad there was no restock c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

and, *the day after tomorrow...* 
(dang i remember saying "in 10 days" and now were already so close!)


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 17, 2017)

chapstick said:


> i still haven't used my stickers from last year aaa



They were all mailed out back then, so PM me and I'll look into it.


----------



## Corrie (Aug 17, 2017)

The tree has.... snow?


----------



## skarmoury (Aug 17, 2017)

Im confused, why did the tree snow for a good few minutes then return to normal


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 17, 2017)

It's just a glitch lol don't freak out


----------



## Kip (Aug 17, 2017)

There are a lot more amazing artist here this time around. I'll have even less of a chance at making it in the top 5 haha.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 17, 2017)

it's... winter?


----------



## King Dorado (Aug 17, 2017)

hell tree hath frozen over....


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 17, 2017)

what trickery has happened


----------



## Elijo (Aug 17, 2017)

Kip said:


> There are a lot more amazing artist here this time around. I'll have even less of a chance at making it in the top 5 haha.



Same. If there's a writing competition, I might have a chance.


----------



## Xerolin (Aug 17, 2017)

u wot
i missed it


----------



## AngelBunny (Aug 17, 2017)

cool! if i had sun or moon i would totally enter in the pokemon contest


----------



## Shu (Aug 17, 2017)

aw dang I wanted to buy PM but I didn't even finish alphasaph T.T


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 18, 2017)

The hype is REAL! I hope I find enough time to participate in everything I want to this year.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 18, 2017)

There's a writing contest? Interesting..... maybe I can come up with something before the fair starts.
Idk about art though, I suck :L but maybe I'll give it a try.

*Also, the fair is TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 18, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> There's a writing contest? Interesting..... maybe I can come up with something before the fair starts.
> Idk about art though, I suck :L but maybe I'll give it a try.
> 
> *Also, the fair is TOMORROW NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!*



Fixed it for you. Last year, I waited for the TBT Fair, but I had to wait all the way until nighttime (in Texas that is). That would be August 20th in Australia.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 18, 2017)

OH BOI THE FAIR IS TOMORROW HOLD ON TO YA BUTTS


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Aug 18, 2017)

i heard there might be trivia, so..
as someone new to discord as of 5 minutes ago, how does one join the tbt discord server?
or any server for that matter


----------



## Trundle (Aug 18, 2017)

punctuallyAbsent said:


> i heard there might be trivia, so..
> as someone new to discord as of 5 minutes ago, how does one join the tbt discord server?
> or any server for that matter



Hey, just follow this link: http://discord.belltreeforums.com/


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 18, 2017)

ahhhh fair is tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 18, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Fixed it for you. Last year, I waited for the TBT Fair, but I had to wait all the way until nighttime (in Texas that is). That would be August 20th in Australia.



Depends on your timezone, I guess? I dunno tbt's timezone, but I'm EST.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 18, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> Depends on your timezone, I guess? I dunno tbt's timezone, but I'm EST.



EST is TBT's timezone. I remember that the fair opened up at 7:00 PM California time (which is 9:00 PM my time and 10:00 PM Fair Time).


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 18, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> EST is TBT's timezone. I remember that the fair opened up at 7:00 PM California time (which is 9:00 PM my time and 10:00 PM Fair Time).


Yay


----------



## Oblivia (Aug 18, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> There's a writing contest? Interesting..... maybe I can come up with something before the fair starts.
> Idk about art though, I suck :L but maybe I'll give it a try.
> 
> *Also, the fair is TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!*



The official list of events and contests won't be up/revealed until tomorrow evening, so I'd definitely hold off on creating anything ahead of time!


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 18, 2017)

Oblivia said:


> The official list of events and contests won't be up/revealed until tomorrow evening, so I'd definitely hold off on creating anything ahead of time!



Aww  well, guess there is no ahead-of-time preparing for this. But hey, everything is a surprise then :3


----------



## Barbara (Aug 18, 2017)

What time does the fair start?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 18, 2017)

Barbara said:


> What time does the fair start?



According to others, sometime in the evening but I don't think anyone is 100% sure yet.


----------



## sizzi (Aug 18, 2017)

Spoiler: Because you can't go wrong with a little Les Mis ;)


----------



## piske (Aug 18, 2017)

So excited for tomorrow! totally hoping for some new collectibles c:


----------



## sej (Aug 18, 2017)

I'm so super excited for tomorrow!!

I think now is the time to get out my bell tree fair patches!


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 18, 2017)

Discord is crazy during the fair lmaooo
Like they ask the question, and right when they ask it it's just *SPAMMMMM*


----------



## Malaionus (Aug 18, 2017)

h y p e


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 18, 2017)

Malaionus said:


> h y p e



much h y p e
Even more during the hours before it starts!


----------



## The Pennifer (Aug 18, 2017)

Sej said:


> I'm so super excited for tomorrow!!
> 
> I think now is the time to get out my bell tree fair patches!


I copied you! 
I know the Fair will be awesome and I'm working on feeling happy and excited


----------



## Jake (Aug 18, 2017)

sizzi said:


> Spoiler: Because you can't go wrong with a little Les Mis ;)








@nigel


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 19, 2017)

Woot woot, so close to the Fair!


----------



## Xerolin (Aug 19, 2017)

woot


----------



## Haydenv019 (Aug 19, 2017)

Exactly another 2 hours and 28 minutes pacific time until the fair begins!


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 19, 2017)

Haydenv019 said:


> Exactly another 2 hours and 28 minutes pacific time until the fair begins!



However, the tbt fair beings in the evening, GMT -4.


----------



## seliph (Aug 19, 2017)




----------



## Vizionari (Aug 19, 2017)

screams in the distance


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 19, 2017)

I am excited. But I can wait. That's abnormal for something like this, right?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I feel like I said that before


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 19, 2017)

ITS THE FINAL COUNTDOWN! (dodo-dodo-dododododo!) *guitar solo*


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 19, 2017)

HAPPY FAIR DAY! *shoots off fire crackers*
Now I just hope I'm awake when they start it up. -_-


----------



## Amilee (Aug 19, 2017)

IS IT FAIR TIME YET? (ﾉ≧∀≦)ﾉ


----------



## sej (Aug 19, 2017)

Woohoo it's the day of the fair!


----------



## Seroja (Aug 19, 2017)

the time is now


----------



## Elijo (Aug 19, 2017)

I brought out my 2013 patch. Bring it on~


----------



## Ayako (Aug 19, 2017)

I'm gonna so win something this year!


----------



## Lancelot (Aug 19, 2017)

Lemongrab is my spirit animal


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Aug 19, 2017)

I AM SO READDDDDYYYYYY!!!!!!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 19, 2017)




----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 19, 2017)

So the fair starts tonight! When it gets closer, it would be time for my apples to rise and shine.


----------



## Justin (Aug 19, 2017)




----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 19, 2017)

Justin said:


>



No I don't wanna wait


----------



## Bcat (Aug 19, 2017)

*high pitched screams of excitement*


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 19, 2017)

Justin said:


>



Sooooooo excited!!!!


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 19, 2017)

B U T I C A N T W A I T


----------



## Flare (Aug 19, 2017)

Justin said:


>


Can't wait for it to start soon!


----------



## sej (Aug 19, 2017)

Justin said:


>



YEESSSSS

I'm probably going to be asleep when it starts though but that's ok


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 19, 2017)

OH BOY IT'S STARTING SOON


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 19, 2017)

The fair:


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 19, 2017)

Why didn't it start yet?


----------



## aleshapie (Aug 19, 2017)

It's all a big scam. There is no fair this year. We are all on the naughty list.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 19, 2017)

aleshapie said:


> It's all a big scam. There is no fair this year. We are all on the naughty list.


What does Christmas have to do with this?


----------



## Lancelot (Aug 19, 2017)

Paperboy012305 said:


> What does Christmas have to do with this?



Fair > Christmas

IcantbelieveIjustsaidthat


----------



## aleshapie (Aug 19, 2017)

The naughty list is not only for christmas. It can also be referred to as the s%?# list.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 19, 2017)

I love those hints the staff give us telling us that either its cancelled or the date's been pushed.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Aug 19, 2017)

I bet the fair will start when I have to leave for work. lol


----------



## aleshapie (Aug 19, 2017)

TykiButterfree said:


> I bet the fair will start when I have to leave for work. lol



When do you leave? I am going to set my clock for that time… Because you are probably right.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 19, 2017)

Tina. Leave now!


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 19, 2017)

fair will be tonight, better get out my patches lol


----------



## toxapex (Aug 19, 2017)

Hey g8m3rs, are you ready for some radical vaporwave aesthetics, gamer fuel and (3 hours of retro arcade sound effects). Totally wickedddddd


----------



## Mink777 (Aug 19, 2017)

What.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 19, 2017)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Why didn't it start yet?



Starting in the evening, EST


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 19, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> Starting in the evening, EST


And where exactly did you hear this?


----------



## Mink777 (Aug 19, 2017)

Are we gonna all act like immaturely babies again, like we did for this past direct?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 19, 2017)

Paperboy012305 said:


> And where exactly did you hear this?



Jeremy.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alien. said:


> Are we gonna all act like immaturely babies again, like we did for this past direct?



??


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 19, 2017)

Alien. said:


> Are we gonna all act like immaturely babies again, like we did for this past direct?



lol are you trying to dampen the mood


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 19, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> Jeremy.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


I feel so dumb. As I didn't fully read the first post...


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 19, 2017)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I feel so dumb. As I didn't fully read the first post...



He didn't mention it in the first post, he posted it in another thread.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here is his comment:


Jeremy said:


> We usually release things evenings Eastern time, so it will likely be the 20th for some when it starts!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 19, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> He didn't mention it in the first post, he posted it in another thread.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Here is his comment:


Ooh ok. I feel even more dumb.


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 19, 2017)

Paperboy012305 said:


> And where exactly did you hear this?



I know Unicorn already clarified this, but also past fairs tended to start in the evening, so I'm assuming the pattern will remain for this year.


----------



## Mink777 (Aug 19, 2017)

Anyone else get the random 404? And yes, a bunch of no-lives came on here and started fighting in the last direct.


----------



## Justin (Aug 19, 2017)

Previous Fair start times in Pacific........

2013... 08:25 PM
2014... 09:52 PM
2016... 07:48 PM

we plan and hope to beat our previous record this time!!!

Hold on it's gonna be a wild ride.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 19, 2017)

Well at least no later than 7PM.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 19, 2017)

aww crap. that means it's going to start precisely when I have to leave D:


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 19, 2017)

Justin said:


> Previous Fair start times in Pacific........
> 
> 2013... 08:25 PM
> 2014... 09:52 PM
> ...



Oh boy 

I'm prob gonna totally forget about the fair tonight and then I'll be busy all day tomorrow lol RIP


----------



## Mink777 (Aug 19, 2017)

Crap, all of those times are way past my bedtime.


----------



## Ayako (Aug 19, 2017)

Wow. I am from the UK so this starts around midnight for me. Terrible timing. Well, I guess I'm getting zero sleep today


----------



## Mink777 (Aug 19, 2017)

I'm winning the fair, whether you infants like it or not.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 19, 2017)

Alien. said:


> I'm winning the fair, whether you infants like it or not.


I'm not aiming for the Pillow prize.

And i'm not no chicken anyway.


----------



## Chris (Aug 19, 2017)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Tina. Leave now!



That's mean.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 19, 2017)

Tina said:


> That's mean.


Well, I thought you were gonna announce the fair. I'm so sorry!

*cuddily hugs and kisses* (I got that from a person on an MMORPG site.


----------



## Chris (Aug 19, 2017)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Well, I thought you were gonna announce the fair. I'm so sorry!
> 
> *cuddily hugs and kisses* (I got that from a person on an MMORPG site.



Too late. Damage done. You've been banned from the fair for life.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 19, 2017)

Remember the hate towards the art I got done by someone? I forgive her too.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 19, 2017)

Justin said:


> Previous Fair start times in Pacific........
> 
> 2013... 08:25 PM
> 2014... 09:52 PM
> ...



What are the times for EST??


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 19, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> What are the times for EST??



pretty sure est is 3 hours ahead of pacific!


----------



## Chris (Aug 19, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> What are the times for EST??



Add three hours. 

Or, for Brits, add eight!


----------



## sej (Aug 19, 2017)

I really wanna try and be awake for the fair! (If that means staying up until 3am so be it)


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 19, 2017)

Is it me, or is the like counter missing a white square?


----------



## Justin (Aug 19, 2017)

Don't worry, the [redacted] will still be in stock when you wake up too!


----------



## aleshapie (Aug 19, 2017)

Justin said:


> Don't worry, the red balloons will still be in stock when you wake up too!



RED BALLOONS?!?!

Finally!


----------



## Mars Adept (Aug 19, 2017)

Justin said:


> Don't worry, the red balloons will still be in stock when you wake up too!



YOU BETTER NOT BE JOKING.


----------



## Xerolin (Aug 19, 2017)

oh **** it started what


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 19, 2017)

Justin said:


> Previous Fair start times in Pacific........
> 
> 2013... 08:25 PM
> 2014... 09:52 PM
> ...



DARN!!! I'll be at work. Guess I'll be pulling an all nighter!!! Jk WAY too ill for that! Lol! I'll def be playing some before I go to bed though!


----------



## sej (Aug 19, 2017)

Justin said:


> Don't worry, the red balloons will still be in stock when you wake up too!



Wait I've only just realised what


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 19, 2017)

Justin said:


> Don't worry, the red balloons will still be in stock when you wake up too!



rEd BaLlOoNs??!


----------



## aleshapie (Aug 19, 2017)

The red balloon would be a VERY bad joke if its not real, Justin.


----------



## Coach (Aug 19, 2017)

As much as I would love to stay up until 3am for the opening, sadly I have plans tomorrow so I probably won't be able to. Good thing the best events always open a few days after the initial fair!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 19, 2017)

Justin said:


> Don't worry, the red balloons will still be in stock when you wake up too!


I guess Justin was caught "Red" handed.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 19, 2017)

Did Justin leave a spoiler about red balloons?!?!

Ha! Too bad Justin, people already quoted what you said!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tina said:


> Add three hours.
> 
> Or, for Brits, add eight!


Quite late  but okay

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, should I stock up on tbt for anything before the fair?


----------



## Chris (Aug 19, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> Oh, should I stock up on tbt for anything before the fair?



During events we use a second event-exclusive currency to buy the event-exclusive collectibles, and in the case of the fair we use tickets, so no need to do that. Although some people may choose to sell collectibles they buy with fair tickets for forum bells.


----------



## toadsworthy (Aug 19, 2017)

New green collectibles please!


----------



## King Dorado (Aug 19, 2017)

hey i've already got plans tonight, do you guys mind bumping this thing back a day to tomorrow? thanks!

- - - Post Merge - - -



toadsworthy said:


> New green collectibles please!



retro:  1980's neon-lime green...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 19, 2017)

Alien. said:


> Are we gonna all act like immaturely babies again, like we did for this past direct?


Just drop it, what happened is gone, don't worry about the 6-11 direct anymore. That happened 2 months ago, I was hoping we had moved on from that.


----------



## Chris (Aug 19, 2017)

King Dorado said:


> hey i've already got plans tonight, do you guys mind bumping this thing back a day to tomorrow? thanks!



Sure, no problem. We could all do with some sleep anyway.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 19, 2017)

Tina said:


> During events we use a second event-exclusive currency to buy the event-exclusive collectibles, and in the case of the fair we use tickets, so no need to do that. Although some people may choose to sell collectibles they buy with fair tickets for forum bells.


Ah ok, I know there's tickets but in case there's anything new in the shop....


----------



## aleshapie (Aug 19, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> Ah ok, I know there's tickets but in case there's anything new in the shop....



There won't be. They are way WAY too busy to make those updates.


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 19, 2017)

King Dorado said:


> hey i've already got plans tonight, do you guys mind bumping this thing back a day to tomorrow? thanks!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Omg exactly what King said!!!


----------



## Justin (Aug 19, 2017)

Can we get a prayer in here for our artists Laudine and Thunder right now I think their eyes are both about to fall out of their heads from staring at photoshop and gimp for like 12 straight hours


----------



## Chris (Aug 19, 2017)

aleshapie said:


> There won't be. They are way WAY too busy to make those updates.



True. We are all working incredibly hard right now.



Spoiler



I may have been told off when I shared this image with the rest of the staff when I was meant to be working.


----------



## Laudine (Aug 19, 2017)

Justin said:


> Can we get a prayer in here for our artists Laudine and Thunder right now I think their eyes are both about to fall out of their heads from staring at photoshop and gimp for like 12 straight hours



Please send your prayers you guys.

#FreeThunderAndLaudine2k17


----------



## King Dorado (Aug 19, 2017)

this all reminds me:

whose turn is it to host this year's meeting of the Dark Feather Society??


----------



## sej (Aug 19, 2017)

Laudine said:


> Please send your prayers you guys.
> 
> #FreeThunderAndLaudine2k17



One like is one prayer for Laudine and Thunder


----------



## Justin (Aug 19, 2017)

Tina said:


> True. We are all working incredibly hard right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've been working hard to do my part!!



Spoiler


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 19, 2017)

Justin said:


> I've been working hard to do my part!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



dang, did you draw that, it almost looks like authentic nintendo art


----------



## Chris (Aug 19, 2017)

Justin said:


> I've been working hard to do my part!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



You should be working on fair stuff that video you promised to make me if I played the special cup.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 19, 2017)

it's now time for me to head out... quickly- everyone else leave too. If enough of us leave all at once perhaps we can trigger the fair!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 19, 2017)

If apples want to take over the fair, would you mind 8-bit apples taking over this time?


----------



## Chris (Aug 19, 2017)

Bcat said:


> it's now time for me to head out... quickly- everyone else leave too. If enough of us leave all at once perhaps we can trigger the fair!



If you're all leaving we might as well take a break. Fair postponed!


----------



## Xerolin (Aug 19, 2017)

Justin said:


> I've been working hard to do my part!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



light theme what is this


----------



## Chris (Aug 19, 2017)

Tina said:


> You should be working on fair stuff that video you promised to make me if I played the special cup.



I'd just like to update you all and say that Justin proceeded to procrastinate from fair work by recording said video.


----------



## Zane (Aug 19, 2017)

Justin said:


> I've been working hard to do my part!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



nice the new mirrors look easy this year


----------



## aleshapie (Aug 19, 2017)

Don't kid yourself, Zane. Lol


----------



## King Dorado (Aug 19, 2017)

Tina said:


> I'd just like to update you all and say that Justin proceeded to procrastinate from fair work by recording said video.



i hope he got a different voice actor this time.  the narrator in his last video sounded like a total geek.


----------



## aleshapie (Aug 19, 2017)

King Dorado said:


> i hope he got a different voice actor this time.  the narrator in his last video sounded like a total geek.



Because it was _actually_ Justin, dad!


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 19, 2017)

Tina said:


> True. We are all working incredibly hard right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Huehuehuehuehueh


----------



## King Dorado (Aug 19, 2017)

aleshapie said:


> Because it was _actually_ Justin, dad!



oops- jokey gyroid added!!  *A*


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 19, 2017)

this is the best fair ever

but seriously, is it just delayed due to technical difficulties of the last few days or just starting later?


----------



## Ayako (Aug 19, 2017)

#FreeThunderAndLaudine2k17

- - - Post Merge - - -

I need to win something. I legit have the worst collectables layout ever


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 19, 2017)

Hey Tina! I'm going to steal your rainbow feather!


----------



## Chris (Aug 19, 2017)

LambdaDelta said:


> this is the best fair ever
> 
> but seriously, is it just delayed due to technical difficulties of the last few days or just starting later?



We typically launch the fair in the evening EDT. There has been no delay and hopefully shouldn't be. 




DaCoSim said:


> Hey Tina! I'm going to steal your rainbow feather!



How dare you!


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 19, 2017)

Tina said:


> We typically launch the fair in the evening EDT. There has been no delay and hopefully shouldn't be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I can't help it!!! I'm like a color collecting Niffler. I like colorful things instead of shiny things lol!!!


----------



## Ayako (Aug 19, 2017)

Tina, I have two things to say to you!
1) has justin finished the video yet 
2) SHAREDUMBRELLA


----------



## Chris (Aug 19, 2017)

Ayako said:


> Tina, I have two things to say to you!
> 1) has justin finished the video yet
> 2) SHAREDUMBRELLA



1) Yes. Now he's actually working. 
2) Umbrellas are made for sharing.


----------



## Justin (Aug 19, 2017)

Tina said:


> 1) Yes. Now he's actually working.
> 2) Umbrellas are made for sharing.



NOW???

I'll have you know I spent plenty of time earlier working on [cool thing in banner I can't say yet] and [thing that tom spoiled] !!


----------



## sej (Aug 19, 2017)

Justin said:


> NOW???
> 
> I'll have you know I spent plenty of time earlier working on [cool thing in banner I can't say yet] and [thing that tom spoiled] !!



don't forget you spoiled something too

sorry i'll shut up now


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 19, 2017)

Justin said:


> NOW???
> 
> I'll have you know I spent plenty of time earlier working on [cool thing in banner I can't say yet] and [thing that tom spoiled] !!


spoilers pls

(Also ik this isn't related but your avatar is starting to creep me out )


----------



## Justin (Aug 19, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> spoilers pls
> 
> (Also ik this isn't related but your avatar is starting to creep me out )



If it makes you feel better, it's going to change very very soon.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 19, 2017)

Justin said:


> If it makes you feel better, it's going to change very very soon.


I don't see any new Disney non pixar movies on the horizon.


----------



## Elijo (Aug 19, 2017)

#PrayForTheStaffThisFair2k17


----------



## Mink777 (Aug 19, 2017)

If you don't like new SpongeBob, watch Patrick! The Game. Your opinions will change.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 19, 2017)

Justin said:


> If it makes you feel better, it's going to change very very soon.



Please be Captain Toad again.


----------



## Chris (Aug 19, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Please be Captain Toad again.



I've seen it. It's not, sorry.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 19, 2017)

Anyway, now its Jake that uses game related avatars.


----------



## Chris (Aug 19, 2017)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Anyway, now its Jake that uses game related avatars.



Murray and I both have Splatoon avatars! And I think Tom's is Persona(?)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 19, 2017)

I got a video game avatar too, right?


----------



## Chris (Aug 19, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I got a video game avatar too, right?



Indeed! Eevee is my favourite Pok?mon. If I had an Eevee avatar I would edit this photo of my plush:



Spoiler


----------



## Elijo (Aug 19, 2017)

Tina said:


> Indeed! Eevee is my favourite Pok?mon. If I had an Eevee avatar I would edit this photo of my plush:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I should make my avatar game related but I only made a new one a few days ago rip


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 19, 2017)

Justin said:


> If it makes you feel better, it's going to change very very soon.



It better not have wide-open eyes and smiling lips, staring into the distance...


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 19, 2017)

Eeeeeeeee we're getting closer to the fair!!! Just that I don't exactly know when it starts.


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 19, 2017)

i'm guessing around 3 hours later is when the fair will start?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 19, 2017)

Vizionari said:


> i'm guessing around 3 hours later is when the fair will start?


Hopefully. I don't want it to be too late for me!


----------



## seliph (Aug 19, 2017)

It's truly cancelled this time


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 19, 2017)

gyro said:


> It's truly cancelled this time



Did you notice the countdown timer????


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 19, 2017)

I just saw the countdown banner


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 19, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I just saw the countdown banner



Ikr

*girly scream*


----------



## seliph (Aug 19, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> Did you notice the countdown timer????



Did you notice what a joke is


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 19, 2017)

Forget acnl, gotta be at the tbt fair!!


----------



## Chris (Aug 19, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> Did you notice the countdown timer????



I literally just asked the other staff what is with the timer. Didn't know everyone could see it. Thought it was a "HURRY YOUR BUM UP" warning. >.>


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 19, 2017)

Tina said:


> I literally just asked the other staff what is with the timer. Didn't know everyone could see it. Thought it was a "HURRY YOUR BUM UP" warning. >.>



Well I hope the fair is all prepared, otherwise hurry your bum up!


----------



## seliph (Aug 19, 2017)

It's a countdown to the forum's untimely death


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 19, 2017)

Its coming in 1 hour.


----------



## Elijo (Aug 19, 2017)

THE HYPE IS REAL


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 19, 2017)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Its coming in 1 hour.



Oh, I was thinking more like 10 minutes. Too much hype.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Elijo said:


> THE HYPE IS REAL



Y E S


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 19, 2017)

Just wait until it doesn't come and the staff fooled you the whole time.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 19, 2017)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Just wait until it doesn't come and the staff fooled you the whole time.



If it was fake, why was Justin online the whole day?


----------



## Chris (Aug 19, 2017)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Just wait until it doesn't come and the staff fooled you the whole time.



Then I've been fooled too. Except these people are my friends so I feel like I'm allowed to be more whiny about it.


----------



## seliph (Aug 19, 2017)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Its coming in 1 hour.



Pretty sure the countdown's more like 15 minutes


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 19, 2017)

No fooling! I didn't post almost 80 times today for this!

- - - Post Merge - - -



gyro said:


> Pretty sure the countdown's more like 15 minutes



Knew it


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 19, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> If it was fake, why was Justin online the whole day?


To see us all hyped for nothing.


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 19, 2017)

god the freakin timer


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 19, 2017)

Vizionari said:


> god the freakin timer



Keep watching it  time keeps on going


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 19, 2017)

fair's in less than 15 minutes..?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 19, 2017)

Oh, dang, my non apostrophe skills failed awfully.


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 19, 2017)

idk it's a weird timer


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 19, 2017)

Omgggggggggggggggg

Sorry that I'm completely annoying right now....too excited!


----------



## seliph (Aug 19, 2017)

What the hell I refreshed and the timer went up by like 2 seconds

Who do I trust


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 19, 2017)

Vizionari said:


> idk it's a weird timer



They probably made it look like that so we're more hyped.


----------



## The Pennifer (Aug 19, 2017)

Comes online *sees timer* gives little scream!
OK ... now I'm excited!!


----------



## Chris (Aug 19, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> If it was fake, why was Justin online the whole day?



He's online all day everyday. He just hides on invisible. 

Kidding... or not?


----------



## sizzi (Aug 19, 2017)

12 minutes


----------



## Bcat (Aug 19, 2017)

I'm not ready!!!!


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 19, 2017)

Bcat said:


> I'm not ready!!!!



ME NEITHER


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 19, 2017)

I AM SO READY


----------



## Mink777 (Aug 19, 2017)

23 members.


----------



## aleshapie (Aug 19, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> I AM SO READY



Cuz you don't know the pain


----------



## Flare (Aug 19, 2017)

This is like the Moon falling in Majora's Mask lmao.


----------



## aleshapie (Aug 19, 2017)

The lag is real


----------



## Amilee (Aug 19, 2017)

what is this timer??? it makes me nervous >///<


----------



## Laudine (Aug 19, 2017)

I'm not ready for this let me sleep


----------



## Mink777 (Aug 19, 2017)

Almost there.


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 19, 2017)

Less than 5 min


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 19, 2017)

It's getting closer.

My pet apples are ready too.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 19, 2017)

HominaHominaHominaHominaHomina


----------



## sizzi (Aug 19, 2017)

2 minutes!


----------



## Flare (Aug 19, 2017)

Bcat said:


> HominaHominaHominaHominaHomina



HominaHominaHominaHominaHomina


----------



## Ayako (Aug 19, 2017)

1 minute for me


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 19, 2017)

YAY


----------



## Chicha (Aug 19, 2017)

Just a little longer


----------



## HiyaGuy (Aug 19, 2017)

...well that was underwhelming


----------



## seliph (Aug 19, 2017)




----------



## Mink777 (Aug 19, 2017)

Pathetic.


----------



## Mars Adept (Aug 19, 2017)

Is the fair almost here?


----------



## Rio_ (Aug 19, 2017)

How dare


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 19, 2017)

Its here you guys. Lets migrate!


----------



## Ayako (Aug 19, 2017)

help. I just s c r e e c h e d


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 19, 2017)

seriously


----------



## toadsworthy (Aug 19, 2017)

What is this countdown!


----------



## uwuzumakii (Aug 19, 2017)

Its at 0


----------



## aleshapie (Aug 19, 2017)

We all got got. Typical Justin behaviour!


----------



## Zane (Aug 19, 2017)

oh my that's just mean :p


----------



## Chicha (Aug 19, 2017)

Oh lord, looks like we'll have to wait a little longer


----------



## Ayako (Aug 19, 2017)

I am very very unimpressed. Of course they did that.


----------



## Chris (Aug 19, 2017)

Are you ready?


----------



## Amilee (Aug 19, 2017)

im not even suprised


----------



## Xerolin (Aug 19, 2017)

staff is a bunch of trolls


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 19, 2017)

lazy mods!


----------



## Byngo (Aug 19, 2017)

i mean tricks like this r expected so


----------



## Xerolin (Aug 19, 2017)

Tina said:


> Are you ready?



aye aye captain


----------



## Mars Adept (Aug 19, 2017)

The countdown is at 0 again. Whether that is a good or bad thing is up to you.

Prepare for L A G.


----------



## Chris (Aug 19, 2017)

Xerolin said:


> aye aye captain



Tie yourself to the mast. It's about to get real.


----------



## Mars Adept (Aug 19, 2017)

This isn't cool. Staff are supposed to be kind and understanding, not play tricks on people. I know you work hard on stuff like this, but this isn't April Fool's Day. Stop with the tricks. I find it rather rude.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 19, 2017)

Xerolin said:


> aye aye captain


I can't hear you!

Lets just sing the spongebob intro while we wait.


----------



## skarmoury (Aug 19, 2017)

FAAAAAIR


----------



## Ayako (Aug 19, 2017)

honestly. the staff are just trolls


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 19, 2017)

ITS HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xerolin (Aug 19, 2017)

i hate you all


----------



## You got mail! (Aug 19, 2017)

Rock and roll us


----------



## Mars Adept (Aug 19, 2017)

THE LAG IS REAL AND THE RED BALLOONS ARE FAKE


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 19, 2017)

wait what wheres all the fair stuff????


----------

